# Rebel Pop-R



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

This time of year, how fast do you fish it?


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Some nights I will fish it non-stop pop and others pop it count to 2 then pop again. I think if u try slow then fast you will find out. I normally do better though with the non-stop but both of my 5lbers have come on the slow pop!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I think your pop speed is fine archman, but when you pop it; it looks like a tsunami coming out of the water. I dont vary it as much as I Should but it worked for me.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

It all depends on the bite for the particular day. Sometimes my best luck is let it sit still after the cast for 20-30 seconds, I get a lot of fish that way, if you don't catch one right away give a few pops then sit still awhile and keep the retrieve going until you get to the boat, *all the way to the boat*. Other times I use a almost constant pop retrieve, hardly letting it sit still. If you see a lot of top water action going on around you, I would go with the keep it moving retrieve.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I should have added that while you let it sit in one spot sometime it helps to kind of twitch it, just enough to distrurb the water, not enough to really move it though.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

I like to wait until the ripples stop on the initial cast before twitching it at all .


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Have any of you tryed shaving the lower lip alittle? Making it flatter. Not to much tho..... its hollow.... I can make it walk like a Zara spook.. It also changes the pop alittle.... I've had alot of luck doing this... Just my 2 cents.

GarryS


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Last night I was able to get a few small LM by letting it sit after it hit the water for a few seconds..then just twitching it a couple times and letting it sit some more..most of the time the hits came right after I stopped twitching it...fish were not big by any stretch but fun none the less they really creamed it.


----------

